
GiveYC: One month of free advertising space - khangtoh
I wanted to repost this since my last submission was on Sunday and might not have got to the people I had wanted to help - BootStrappers.<p>Update: There is no catch! You do NOT have to link back to Simplebucket or anything like that.<p>Here's my pitch: One month of free advertising on my new site Simplebucket , url here: http://www.simplebucket.com/explore/photos<p>Here's the traffic that we have doing since our relaunch on March 20 to April 7. We are on track to getting more than 10000 visitors/month considering its only 17days from March 20th.<p>Traffic Stats (March 20 - April 7th)
Absolute Unique: 6000+
Visitors: 6669
PageViews: 14400<p>What do I need to do to submit my startup?
Add a comment here with your startup url and a brief description of what your startup does and the comment with the most points get the spot. How this?<p>*oh, I forget to add, I will reserve the right to select the next highest comment if the winner is a competing startup (ie. photo hosting ), I hope you understand.
======
thorax
<http://bug.gd> \- Global error search engine and database.

Find an error? Search for it on bug.gd. If it's solved already, great, you're
all set. If not, we email you in 48 hours and ask you to share your solution
for the next lost soul.

Long term, we're trying to change how all software and operating systems
handle errors. There's absolutely no reason it shouldn't be automatic that
we're able to find people who ran into errors and how they got past them. Why
are we all wasting so much time solving problems that have already been solved
by others?

------
Sam_Odio
Very creative idea... I love seeing this kind of stuff going on in the news.yc
community.

I'd like to offer up 1 month of bluwiki.com to the cause. Here are my stat's
from google analytics (3/7 - 4/6): 325,934 Visits; 1,029,153 Pageviews; 3.16
Pages/Visit; 41.37% Bounce Rate; 00:05:58 Avg. Time on Site; 23.71% % New
Visits; 86,076 Visitors

Reply to this post if you're you're a struggling startup and want a mention on
my main page.

~~~
dhc
Debatewise needs your love - <http://www.debatewise.com/>. Plus if you start a
debate between now and 14th May you could win a MacBook Air. More info on the
Competition link from the home page.

------
akcoyote
<http://www.dailygreenproject.com>

Daily Green Project offers environmental earth friendly products while
donating 10% of every sale to various non-profit and eco-friendly
organizations. You shop with the earth in mind, so we then take that mentality
further in donations and service projects in making a difference. This will
begin to positively affect people who shop online as well as those who receive
donations from the 10% we donate from each sale. So the strength of Daily
Green Project is threefold: giving money to something you believe in,
positively effecting the environment around you, and donating to charities
that help to make the world a better place for everyone.

Daily Green Project members will also be doing hands on work to help non-
profit organizations like Habitat for Humanity thrive in their giving. To
support this program, we will take $1 of every sale and put it in our “DGP
Fund”. This fund is for us to use as if we were one of the organizations you
chose to donate to.

------
Readmore
well if there is no catch I submit my new site Embought www.embought.com .
It's a shopping search engine that donates 50% of its profits to charity.

~~~
inovica
Like it. You get my note for the charity side alone!

~~~
Readmore
Thanks, I've been working non-stop for the last couple months to get it up and
running. I'm in the home stretch (I'll hopefully 'launch' in the next week)
and I'm starting to turn my attention to promotion and marketing.

~~~
Readmore
So is the contest over? How can I contact you?

------
dhc
Debatewise - <http://www.debatewise.com>. Created because I wanted to find out
what both sides of an issue thought and I found searching various blogs time-
consuming and error-prone.

We allow debate creators to collaborate on their argument, wiki-style and
present the points they make alongside the points of their opponents, so
people can quickly compare the two.

------
samson
<http://mytipnetwork.com> \- just finished making it, thought it would be
useful for bloggers.

creates a open page that lets your readers tip you off to news worthy things
they find on the web.

------
mkull
<http://www.revzilla.com> \- RevZilla Motorsports - an ecommerce startup

While what we are doing probably is not incredibly interesting to the new.yc
demographic (selling motorcycle gear online), the technology behind it (rails
+ pgsql) and our end goal (becoming the #1 supplier online for the powersports
industry (big market)) should be.

Our startup launched about 7 months ago and is starting to turn the corner
into profitability. Trying to get traffic up anyway we can so a link would be
much appreciated!

------
jfno67
It's a book hotels on the maps site, we plan to add to it as we get more time.
look it up <http://www.seeyourhotel.com>

------
vaishali_mahale
I'd like to submit <http://www.askurpals.com>. A simple review/question-and-
answer service that lets you control who gets to answer your question using
your existing mailing lists like your yahoo groups or office mailing lists.
Goal is to produce collection of quality answers from trusted sources for the
community with no spam or trolls

------
shafqat
Great stuff! How bout some love for NewsCred (<http://www.newscred.com>).
We're launching our private alpha this week, and would appreciate any
publicity from the trusted HN community. Wish us luck! If anyone wants invites
and didnt sign up earlier, email me at shafqat[at]newscred.com!

------
iamwil
Mobtropolis - a social photo scavenger hunt making it easy to photo stream
your adventures, big or small, and get inspired to try new things.
<http://www.mobtropolis.com>

Even though mobtropolis uses photos, it's focus isn't to host photos. I'd say
it competes more with the likes of 43things.

------
rochers
<http://www.thephotostream.com>

The Photo Stream delivers buzz and newsworthy content to the masses through a
rich, eye-opening photo interface.

This is a good fit for the free advertising space because although The Photo
Stream is in the "photo" space -- we're not a photo host.

~~~
khangtoh
I like photostream, so I've put in my vote for it.

------
gibsonf1
<http://streamfocus.com> Get things done and collaborate with our integrated
project, workflow & action management system. We just launched limited beta
after over a year of coding.

------
glyphobet
Spydentify: <http://spydentify.com/> People love looking a pictures and trying
to figure out what’s in them.

And it's not photo hosting (in fact, it's specifically configured to disallow
photo hosting).

------
slim
<http://markkit.net>

highlight text in any web page

------
khangtoh
After almost 24hours, here's the update submission. I will keep this open
until 11:59PM EST APRIL 8th and then declare the winner!

Please prepare a 125x125 jpg for your ad space.

1) Embought.com 6pts

2) bug.gd 5pts

The rest in no particular order

markkit.net 2pts

mytipnetwork.com 2pts

www.seeyourhotel.com 2pts

www.debatewise.com 2pts

spydentify.com 1pt

feedity.com 1pt

newscred.com 1pt

thephotostream.com 1pt

streamfocus.com 1pt

askurpals.com 1pt

mobtropolis.com 1pt

dailygreenproject.com 1pt

~~~
khangtoh
Looks like the spot goes to Embought.com, please send me a 125x125 image with
the url you want to link to the email below

advertise ..... at .... simplebucket.com

------
nreece
Cool! Here's ours: <http://feedity.com> \- Create RSS feeds for any webpage.
Track webpage changes in real-time. Pull data for mashups.

------
johns
This is not meant as a dis, just a curiousity question. Is ~2 page
views/unique typical for a photo sharing site? At first glance, that seems
low.

~~~
khangtoh
Simple. we just had the explore feature up this weekend, before there was no
other ways to see other uploaded photos.

------
utnick
so there is no catch?

~~~
khangtoh
no .. nothing.. one month of free advertising

~~~
utnick
ok haha sweet... my submission is www.hangmanworld.com - the best hangman game
on the internet :)

